# were is the dinc 2 love



## bizzshow

Man I see all the HTC phones are getting love minus the dinc2. Feel like I got the red head step child again


----------



## birdman

this thing is nice and locked down









hopefully htc's promise for unlocked bootloaders will eventually be for filled for the inc2


----------



## bizzshow

Yeah this whole locked down thing almost turned me off of HTC just hope we get an update with s-off until then I will enjoy this phone while looking for a bolt to trade


----------



## BrttWrd

Welcome to the party, dx users have felt this hate for almost a year now. But htc obviously cares for us, not enough to give cyan a dev device, but they promised unlocked bootloaders for US, and i think if you remind them that they have created a beautiful device with amazing possibilities, they'll update it with the unlock key. They did mention that they already had updates made without unlock keys before they changed policy, so its a bit of a delay, seeing as how they have to reassemble those updates.

So hang tight, i think htc has you guys coming up soon

Oh and keep in mind, they are worldwide and run on android & windows mobile. They have A LOT of phones and users to tend to. They work hard for us, dont worry

via Tapatalk


----------



## gmurphy

purchased for my wife, I'm not ready to give up my OGD1. very cool phone. wish it had root. I am going to take advice of brttwrd and write a nice note to Htc. also, anyone here recomend a good android developmet book? I believe I have a couple of great ideas only on paper now. need help with development.


----------



## BrttWrd

gmurphy said:


> purchased for my wife, I'm not ready to give up my OGD1. very cool phone. wish it had root. I am going to take advice of brttwrd and write a nice note to Htc. also, anyone here recomend a good android developmet book? I believe I have a couple of great ideas only on paper now. need help with development.


I dont know about books, but if you google stericson android tools project you can find, somewhere, his google code page of codes and tools he and other developers have found that maximize efficiency. Just for when you get there

via Tapatalk


----------



## bizzshow

I totally understand the devs kinda leaving this phone alone its locked the bolt isn't but honestly locked down its a great phone better than my og Droid just going to wait for HTC hoping the unlock comes with gb and I can unlock the full potential of this phone


----------



## coggy9

Well there is a fully working CM7 for the Incredible S(GSM Version)...hopefully that means a CDMA version won't take long. The only thing holding release for IncS is an S-OFF hboot.


----------



## mtneerndixie

It's coming soon....I can feel it. And I think it's gonna come straight from HTC....


----------



## bizzshow

I really hope it comes within the next month or so this is the longest I've gone without flashing something on my device since before the Droid 1. I've become addicted to root and die a little inside everytime I open my app drawer and see those Verizon apps


----------



## 4GivenByChrist

The alphaRevx team that is close to releasing a software exploit to s-off for the Inc S is looking at the DInc2 as well. Hopefully they are able to port their exploit over for us.









Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jntdroid

FWIW, HTC support emailed me back and basically said they're still reviewing their policy on phones previously released locked up. He also added that he personally hopes they decide to unlock them. At least it wasn't a blanket no...


----------



## bizzshow

That's a good sign but I just want it even if its a ruu you have to download from HTC and give them your imei I wouldn't care I just would love s-off though I'm glad to hear someone is getting close to getting the i-s gives me hope for the dinc2 but with that phone being on gb that could complicate things


----------



## b16

Unfortunately that phone is locked down in a bad way.


----------



## 3083joe

Yeah with all this locked bootloaders its going to take time as it did with the dx, but there are very few devs even with the device, but it will come either with a update or a work around!


----------



## 4GivenByChrist

Ok team alphaRevx has been doing a beta on the Inc S and a couple others with a Linux based exploit. So far it looks good. Now we just wait for the DInc2 version to be worked on and for some of us Windows or MAC versions as well. Good news though as their exploit is working!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdman

Nice, its been unlocked


----------



## 4GivenByChrist

Yeah waiting for the beta release.... Love the DInc2 but miss all the Rom and tweak flashing from the Fascinate... Can't wait to see what the developers can do for this handset!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GivenByChrist

Ok so the process is getting deeper and closer... AlphaRevx has accomplished s-off and they are now testing a custom recovery.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## b16

We will be releasing everything in as soon as we get it ready.


----------



## Maxkilla

my refresh button is wearing out.. cant wait for root


----------



## 4GivenByChrist

b16 said:


> We will be releasing everything in as soon as we get it ready.


If you need any more DInc2 testers let me know.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## razorclose

Just got my DInc 2 yesterday, itching so bad for root and custom roms....hopefully some CM love


----------



## gmurphy

Help! I need to root


----------



## razorclose

gmurphy said:


> Help! I need to root


We as a whole don't have permanent root yet. The team working on getting us S-OFF has it, but has not released the files to the public, only a select few. Estimates are that it will be released within the next week. Stay tuned to this and the DInc 2 Developer section, news should come soon....


----------



## jbarcus81

razorclose said:


> We as a whole don't have permanent root yet. The team working on getting us S-OFF has it, but has not released the files to the public, only a select few. Estimates are that it will be released within the next week. Stay tuned to this and the DInc 2 Developer section, news should come soon....


Ha really?


----------



## neur0tk

That would be awesome news  I am going through some flash withdrawals lmao


----------



## jbarcus81

neur0tk said:


> That would be awesome news  I am going through some flash withdrawals lmao


I feel the same.. but it's the best phone I've personally ever owned.. and am happy I dumped the Fascinate for it as a warranty replacement..


----------



## neur0tk

"jbarcus81 said:


> I feel the same.. but it's the best phone I've personally ever owned.. and am happy I dumped the Fascinate for it as a warranty replacement..


I agree this is the best phone I ever had myself I don't need 4G so this phone fits me well. My fiancee has a fascinate I dont like the phone


----------



## razorclose

You guys do realize it's been given S-OFF to the public now for about a fortnight?


----------



## abqnm

The dinc2 section is not very busy so it looks like people are digging up old threads.

Now to wait for root on 2.3. I got a dinc2 as a replacement for a few Droid X's and it is a great phone with amazing battery life but I miss root. I was unlucky enough to get one preloaded with gb. I still love the X but this device is quite nice.


----------



## nitsuj17

the xda inc2 forum is pretty active atm....some phones have great rootzwiki communities, this one is a tad small

fwiw, whatever i put out theme/rom/whatever will be here and xda (except any bamf ports cant go on xda)


----------



## sixohtew

"razorclose said:


> You guys do realize it's been given S-OFF to the public now for about a fortnight?


Ya but only if you're running froyo...most inc2s now are shipped with gingerbread...I made the guy go find the oldest one just to be sure...as of now gb users cannot root...but soon my friends...soon...trust me its worth the wait


----------



## razorclose

sixohtew said:


> Ya but only if you're running froyo...most inc2s now are shipped with gingerbread...I made the guy go find the oldest one just to be sure...as of now gb users cannot root...but soon my friends...soon...trust me its worth the wait


Ah true, I tend to forget that carriers do that. I haven't bought a device from VZW in years, just buy from ebay/craigslist/personals on forums. My apologies if I came off ass-ish, I myself overlook obvious answers sometimes, so I thougth it was a similar case


----------



## sixohtew

no problem man, its all good, i overlook ish all the time lol


----------



## Toly

Mine showed up with froyo. Got it about a 2weeks ago. Once I activated the phone left in the desk to charge. Then went to check on it, something was downloading with out my permission. I checked it was gingerbread. Lol I'm glad I checked on it.. canceled the download at 50%. The same night I got it rooted thanks to n_i_x from miui.us , been running MIUI since. 
This phone is a beast once its rooted and overclock at 1.3 ghz. With a good rom.









Edit: definitely worth the wait.

Sent from my Incredible 2 on MIUI using Tapatalk


----------

